# Shropshire Roastery



## OhhEnnEmm (Feb 12, 2019)

A great little roastery in Shrewsbury, Shropshire - Iron & Fire Coffee Roastery

I went to a coffee tasting evening when we were camping in Shropshire (I'm not from Shropshire myself) but it was great!

It was only meant to be a little holiday activity but it's what lead me to get into coffee a bit more and join on here!

I don't know all the technical terms yet, but I know good coffee when I taste it!


----------

